# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  واري وولفز النيجيريVS المريخ السوداني @ ابطال افريقيا

## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بفتح هذا البوست . المريخ في مواجهة واري وولفز النيجيري الأحد في ذهاب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال أفريقيا . 

بسم الله والحمدلله رب العالمين .. سبحانك لا اله الا انت السميع المجيب



لا اله الاانت الحليم العظيم .. لا اله الا انت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم


لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك .. لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير

اللهم إنا نسألك أن تنصر المريخ نصراً مبيناً 
اللهم أنصر المريخ . اللهم أنصر المريخ . اللهم أنصر المريخ .






*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*منتصرين بأذن الله اذنك معال ود الجنيد اصلا البوست تأخر جدا 

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*نصرك ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب وما النصر الا بأذن الله

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بسم الله توكلنا على الله
اللهم انصر المريخ وأهل المريخ يا قادر يا كريم
منتصرين باذن الله وبفضل دعوات الصالحين 
اذنك معاك يا ودالجنيد وربنا يوفقك !!
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*تبقت اقل من 48 ســـــــاعــــــة لمباراة المريخ وواري وولفز النيجيري علي دوري ابطال افريقيا ..ذهاب دور الـ32.
كل الدعوات والامنيات بان يحقق الذعيم. نتيجة ايجابية ذهابا حتي تمهد الطريق امامه للعبور من قلعة الكؤوس المحمولة جوا بأمدرمان للدور القادم.
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق حبيبنا ابو علوة 
ومنصور بإذن الله تعالى يامريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*منصورين باذن الله...بس زمن المباراة بالله عليكم ولو منقولة افيدونا بالقناة او الروابط...وبالتوفيق يا رب.
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ابو بكر الامينش
لك الله يا زعيم .... لا إذاعة ولا تلفزيون سوداني لا إدارة اهتمت بنقل المباراة
لهواة ركوب الصعب نقدم ترددات القنوات النيجيرية الناقلة للقاء الأحدالمباراة السادسة بتوقيت السودان المحليكنت حريصا الطواف على كل القنوات التلفزيونية والإذاعية السودانية القومية والأهلية وللأسف أعلنوا بأنهم لن ينقلوا اللقاء لا إذاعيا ولا تلفزيونيا علما بأن التلفزيون الليبي سينقل لقاء الأهلي والهلال غدا ولهذا كان الأستاذ رضا مهتما بنقله لأنه مجانا حسب اتفاقية عرب سات....الحق على إدارتنا التي لم تكلف نفسها عناء تسفير مذيع واحد للنقل الإذاعي وهو أضعف الإيمان...ما علينا نستحمل في سبيل الزعيم ونسأل الله له التوفيق..
ولكم تردد القنوات النيجيرية الأربعة الناقلة وإنتو وحظكم قولو يارب :-
* أولا قناة Ait النيجيرية تبث من القمر انتلسات (18غربا) Intlesat901 يبث القمر في النطاقين كيو باند وسي باند الحزمة : سي باند تغطي الحزمة قارة افريقا واوربا واجزاء من الشرق الاوسط ويستقبل في اغلب اجزاء الوطن العربي بطبق 180سم وتبث منها قناة Ait النيجيرية (مفتوحة) موجودة بعدة ترددات على هذا القمر على تردد 3818 معدل ترميز: 2480 قطبية / افقي وهي قناة تهتم بالاحداث الرياضية المحلية العالمية... 
* ثانيا قناة هاي اسبورت النيجيرية القمر يوتلسات W4 36 شرق التردد 11900 أفقي الترميز 27500 التصحيح 7/8 التشفير Conax...
* ثالثا باقة نيجيريا وتبث مجانا على القمر يوتلسات(E 36) الاتجاه W7 التردد 12015 الترميز 27500 أفقي التصحيح 3/4...
* رابعا أريوا 24 القمر نايلسات 201/102 W7 التردد 12227 أفقي....
المباراة ستقام ألساعة السادسة بتوقيت السودان المحلي الرابعة عصرا بتوقيت نيجيريا وهناك...




*

----------


## ezzeo

*بالتوفيق للزعيم و بسم الله إبتدينا ...
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم بنتيجة ايجابية فى مباراة الاحد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*  محمد عطا: النيجيري خطير ولابد من اللعب بحذر و الوصول لشباك ليس بالامر الصعب 




 
اليوم 06:58 PM
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
 قال الكابتن محمد عطا المحلل الرياضي بتلفزيون السودان ان فريق واري ولفز ليس بالفريق السهل وهو فريق خطير جدا و لديه مهاجم يمتلك بنية جسمانية قوية و طول فارع وهو براهام سلامي و الذي يجب ان يعمل له المريخ الف حساب بجانب اللاعبين اوتوبي واوما مان فضلا عن دفاع فولاذي يجيد اللعب العالي و قل انه ليس من الصعب على المريخ الوصول لشباكه خاصة تراوري و تعتبر مباراة الغد هي مواجهة للاعبي المالي من طابع خاص و يجب ان يستغلها و يعمل على الاستفادة منها تماما لانه اللاعب الوحيد الذي لم يشارك مع المريخ في الابطال في الموسم الماضي في مراحلها الاخيرة من بين اللاعبين القدامي او ما نطلق عليهم الحرس القديم و اكد ان المريخ يملك عناصر تحقيق الفارق و لكنه يجب ان يعمل لخصمه الف حساب في مباراة الاحد لان الفريق النيجيري خطير جدا على ملعبه وي يملك لاعبين مميزين في منتخب نيجيريا للمحليين و هم عماد المنتخب و يملكون اقدام قاتلة ويجيدون التسديد خارج منطقة الجزاء و كانت التلفزيون قد عرض لقطات لمباراة الفرق النيجيري الاخيرة و التي كسبها بهدف .



*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بالتوفيق تفائلوا بالخير عند الله تجدوه.
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*توقيت المباراة كم بتوقيت السودان.دي اهم حاجة في البوست
والنصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف سويكت
					

توقيت المباراة كم بتوقيت السودان.دي اهم حاجة في البوست
والنصر للمريخ



13Interested
WARRI WOLVES vs El Merreikh (Sudan)
Sun 4 PM in UTC+01 · Warri Township Stadium 

المعلمومات من موقع واري ولف في الفيسبوك

اي الساعة سته في الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*بسم الله الذى لايضر مع اسمه شئ فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*بسم الله اللهم نصرك وحفظك للزعيم السوداني
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*نصرك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

*

----------


## الحريف

*الرجفة حاصلة وربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*http://youtu.be/VdNwnYATDVY
*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا 
وافرح قلوب المريخاب الصفوه يا الله
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ديربي سبورت تكشف مفاجأة ايمال بتشكيلة المريخ امام وولفز !
ديربي سبورت : واري .. نيجيريا
قرر البلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب المريخ عقب التمرين الختامي للمريخ عند السادسة بتوقيت السودان  مفاجأة منافسه وواري وولفز Warri Wolves النيجيري غدا باللعب بخطة هجومية والدفع بثلاثة مهاجمين تمثلت المفاجأة بالمهاجم عبده جابر الذي سيبدأ المواجهة مع الثنائي تراوري وبكري المدينة  خاصة في اعقاب التألق الكبير لعبده جابر بالاعداد والمباراة الودية بمصر وحتى المران الختامي اليوم  ، ويبدو ان ايمال يخطط للوصول لشباك منافسه وولفز وربما اكثر من مرة وكلف الثنائي تراوري وعبده جابر بادوار في وسط الملعب ليساعدا الثلاثي عمر بخيت والغاني كريم الحسن الذي سيبدا اساسيا بمحور الارتكاز وامامهما القائد راجي فيما يدفع برباعي دفاع يتكون من : امير كمال وعلي جعفر كالعادة في الدفاع ورمضان عجب ظهيرا ايمن وبخيت خميس ظهيرا ايسر ، بينما سيحرس المرمى الاوغندي جمال سالم . وسيجلس علاء الدين يوسف وضفر  وكوفي  على اهبة  الاستعداد بالاحتياطي للمشاركة حسب مجريات المباراة وتتضاءل فرص ظهور الواعد ابراهومة بالمواجهة غدا رغم جلوسه على دكة البدلاء . ومن التشكيل سينتهج المريخ رسما وتنظيما اقرب ل 4/3/3 تتحول عند فقدان الكرة ل 4/5/1 بعودة ثنائي الهجوم بكري وجابر للوسط .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله رب العرش العظيم انصرنا يا معين
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

* 
الكورة منقولة على هذا الرابط أن شاءالله 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.sofascore.com/al-merrikh-warri-wolves-fc/vLCsHoBb&ved=0ahUKEwiH4L3ylbvLAhXHliwKHfIUBewQFggb  MAA&usg=AFQjCNGN3DpLKPF5-7wbt72U98TvIk1uIQ&sig2=SPkHhRIKVnS9iCU8FzahlQ













*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*http://www.sofascore.com/al-merrikh-...es-fc/vLCsHoBb
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*http://www.sofascore.com/al-merrikh-...es-fc/vLCsHoBb


رابط لنقل مباراة الزعيم ..
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مباشر فندف كاريوت وواري
 اللاعبون والجهاز الفني في طريقهم الآن للاستاد
 بالتوفيق إن شاء الله



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*موفقين ومنتصرين باذن الله 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*المريخ سوف يتقدم الى الحد البعيد في هذه البطولة اذا نجح في  هذه المباراة 
أو سيختم مشواره من هذه المباراة 
إذاً .. كل التوفيق  للمريخ بالنجاح اليوم 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ما في حتى اشاعه عن نتيجة الشرط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*أجمل حاجة الدوام بنتهي بعد 3 دقائق والمباراة بتبدا بعد 3 دقائق 

اصل البيت القى الامور بقت على بينة 

لا نتحمل عثرات الزعيم بالتوفيق ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*الامطار تهطل بغزارة علي ارضية الملعب بنيجريا
 بالتوفيق ابطالنا الاشاوس







1‏‏محمد البشير‏‏
*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب نصرك الموزر والفوز بنتيجة اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*يارب نصرك يارب تنصر الزعيم

ادونا رابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*يونيون سبورتيف دوالا - الكاميرون
0 : 1
الزمالك - مصر

 محمد كوفي




*

----------


## لعوتة

*الشوط الأول

ايتول دو كونجو - الكونجو
0 : 0
وفاق رياضي سطيف - الجزائر


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*http://www.alam-alkura.website/kura4.html
*

----------


## المريود

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*عبده جابر يضيع الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ضياع الاهداف مشكله

*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*ولا رابط ماشغااااااااااااااااااااااااااال واحد يجيب ازاعة هوي السودان
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*â€‹منتصرين باذن واحد احد
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اه الجديد شنو

*

----------


## لعوتة

*قوووووووووووووووووون
عبده جابر
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*درون صفر صفر حتى الدقيقة 18¨ من الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزر
*

----------


## لعوتة

*جمال سالم يتصدي لاخطر فرص الشوط
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*والله نحن ما عارفين القنوات السودانيه دايره تطور متين لو كان فريق مصرى كان نقلو الكوره دا تخلف 

*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون  قووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*قوووووووون
عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الله اكبر الله اكبر

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله اكبر والنصر للمريخ
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*كريم الحسن صاروخ فوق العارضة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الله اكبر 
يارب نصرك المؤزر 
*

----------


## مامون

*اللة أكبر اللة أكبر اللة كبر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*â€‹يا سلام الله اكبر
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

اللهم نصرك



حمدلله على السلامه يا الدسكو
*

----------


## مامون

*يا رب تنصر المريخ تحت كل سماء و فوق كل ارض
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*علي جعفر (شطة بس)
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*توقف الامطار
الجو جو فول
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*يا شباب اجدعو لينا رابط أن شاءاللة ازاعة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزر





*

----------


## ayman akoud

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## sonstar

*الحمد والشكر لك يارب
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الرياضية دي بتشحتف لينا روحنا
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*اعفص هنا 
http://sudanvideosnews.blogspot.com/...g-post_13.html
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الدقيقه 30 والمريخ متقدم بهدف وانضباط تكتيكى عالى وتوقف هطول الامطار

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

توقف الامطار
الجو جو فول



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*يا ااااااااااااااااااا ه
حرام يا بكري
فرصة خطيرة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*اعفص هنا 
http://sudanvideosnews.blogspot.com/...g-post_13.html
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قوووووووووووووووون
عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*يارب نصرك ياشباب في نقل ولا متابعين في الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*فرصة خطيرة جدا ورمضان عجب ينقذ الموقف
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مسمار عبده مااتنى
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

يارب نصرك ياشباب في نقل ولا متابعين في الاذاعة



في علي الفيس
http://sudanvideosnews.blogspot.com/...g-post_13.html
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقة كم ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

* 
http://sudanvideosnews.blogspot.com/...g-post_13.html
رابط عاوز نت قوي شديد
   		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
                        	*

----------


## gamryassen

*منتصرين باذن الله قلوبنا معكم ياسود
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الدقيقه 40 وعلى نجم المباراه

*

----------


## gamryassen

*علي جعفر نجم فوق العاده
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*علي جعفر يتألق مرة اخري
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريح وثبت أقدام لعيبته
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*الدقيقة 42
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اهلى شندى تعادل 1/1 مبروك

*

----------


## gamryassen

*دقيقه زمن ضائع
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*دقيقة زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*بطاقة صفراء لمدافع واري بعد تخطي تراوري لمدافعين
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*نهاية الشوط الاول
المريخ 1 واري صفر
                        	*

----------


## gamryassen

*انتهاء الشوط الاول واحد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مبرووووووووووك نهايه الشوط الاول

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحكم كيف
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الاهلي شندي ولوبوب الكونجولي متعالد 1/1
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المتواجدون

ماجد احمد,abdoun,Abu - Khalid,أبو علي,محمد حسن حامد,محمد عبده,مجدالدين شريف,aladin73,ali sirag,مريخابى واعتز,معتصم صالح,مغربي,لعوتة,ayman akoud,az3d,azzreem,badri,الأبيض ضميرك,المريود,امير حسن,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق هبانى,الشائب,العليقي,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,ابوجالا,ابوسامى,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى,استرلينى,eabuali,باجيو,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,gamryassen,حسن بدري,Jeddu,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti+,kampbell,KHALID IBRAHIM,MOHAMMED_MS128,mohanur,mozamel1,mub25,رضوان الحاج,شمس العمدة,ضياء الدين مكي,صديق بلول,صخر,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,سعد حامد,redstar,riyad saad,sharif74,sonstar,Sudani in USA,عليش الهادي,عاطف الشيخ,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عجب ميدوب,عقرب المدينة,فرناندو بيانو,ود الحلة,ود الرياض,ود الشامي,ودالعقيد




*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ان شاء الله تنتهى بفوز كبير لكبير السودان
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*فيديو الهدف ياشباب لو عندكم

طبعا ولا رابط اشتغل معانا كلها مضروبة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*وين كسلاوى الليله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*منو ر يا عبدالمنعم خليفه
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المباراة منقولة فى التلفزيون RT1
تردد 12072
27500
عربسات
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مبرووووك مبرووك 
ربنا يوفق الشباب في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*ده شوط المدربين
يلا يا لوك ورينا شطارطتك
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الاهلي شندي مهزوم 2/1 ماقلت ليكم الرياضية بقتلو ليهم زول
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هذه القناة RT1 تنقل مباراة اخرى
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الاهلي شندي انتهت تعادل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

منو ر يا عبدالمنعم خليفه



الله ينور قلبك بالإيمان حبيبنا حسين
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الشوط التاني بدا
وهدف منقوض من عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كورة سودانية

عااااجل .. اهلي شندي يحقق نتيجة ايجابية بالتعادل مع سانت لوبوبو بهدف في الكونفدرالية


حقق اهلي شندي نتيجة ايجابية بالكنغو عقب تعادله مع مضيفه سانت لوبوبو بهدف لكل في ذهاب الدور الاول من بطولة كأس الاتحاد الافريقي (الكونفدرالية) بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة من الاهلي الذي تقدم بالهدف الاول ليدرك اصحاب الارض التعادل قبل نهاية المباراة.



*

----------


## kampbell

*خدف منقوض لعبدو جابر في بدايه الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*اهلي شندى مهزوم 2×1
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*و ركله جزاء غير محتسبه لصالح المريخ 
*

----------


## mub25

*ماذا يعني تحامل الحكم على المريخ اليوم؟
والوقوف مع الجلافيط فى مباراة الامس؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الخبر شنو
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*كلوا من مجدى الوسخ بأذن الله منتصرين

*

----------


## kampbell

*ضربه حره غير مباشره داخل  منطقه الجزاء لصالح المريخ 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الشوط الثانى وفاق سطيف يحرز هدف

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

ضربه حره غير مباشره داخل  منطقه الجزاء لصالح المريخ 




)))))))))))))))))
يارب
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*فرصه ضائعه للمريخ من ضربه حره

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*التحكيم عمرو ما بنصف المريخ
المنصف رب العالمين 
عليه توكلنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*يارب يامسهل
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ياشباب وصف موجز لمجريات المباراة وهل هنالك اي تغييرات
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*تردد داير طبق 140

*

----------


## رضوان الحاج

*اللهم لك الحمد فزد وبارك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اها الخبر
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الجديد شنو؟ بشرونا بالخير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي واري وولفز
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*القيقه 18 ووارى يجرى تبديله الثانى

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*المشكلة نحن في الشغل ياعاطف عايزين رابط بس مالمينا فيهو
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الدقيقه 20 بطاقه صفراء ثانيه لوارى

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لماذا تمت تلفزة مباراة الزنطور  يفشلوا فى نقل مباراة المريخ ولو بالتلفون؟؟؟؟؟
إعلام فاسد ....!!!!
                        	*

----------


## gamryassen

*قولوا يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الدقيقة 23 والنتيجة 1 صفر للمريخ
واداء جيد للمريخ حسب وصف المذيع
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

لماذا تمت تلفزة مباراة الزنطور  يفشلوا فى نقل مباراة المريخ ولو بالتلفون؟؟؟؟؟
إعلام فاسد ....!!!!



الله فى 
*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم ثبت اقدام لاعبي المريخ وانصرهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما فى فريق بجيب كأس غير المريخ
فلماذا يراهنون على جواد خاسر اسمه الزنطور؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*وفاق سطيف متعادل 1/1
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*تراورى يضيع هدف من تمريره بكرى المدينه 

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*والله حظك ياعاطف الشيخ الليلة انت يحسدوك عديييييييييييييييييييل كده

ماشاء الله تبارك الله قاعد تشاهد في المحبوب مباااااااشر
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الدقيقه 23 والمريخ يؤدى بثبات

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المريخ منصور بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وين بتشاهد يا عاطف
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*يا عاطف اجدع رابط
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يااااااا  رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## gamryassen

*شدو حيلكم ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*انصرنا ي كريم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 65 (65 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ماجد احمد,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abouzr,Abu - Khalid,مامون,محمد سلماوي,محمد عبده,محد ابويحيي,مجدالدين شريف,alajabalajeeb,مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,مريخابى واعتز,معتصم صالح,مغربي,ayman akoud,az3d,Azmi shosh,Bumuzan,الحريف,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,العليقي,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابو البنات,ابو بوش,ابوسامى,ايمن الطاهر,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد البدوي حائل,اسماعيل,استرلينى,eabuali,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,ezzeo,gamryassen,hafezZAREEF,خالد محمد الحسن,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر جبرالله,Jeddu,kampbell,KHALID IBRAHIM,kramahmad,Mohamed Mirghani,mohammed_h_o,MOHAMMED_MS128,Nazeer,رضوان الحاج,ضياء الدين مكي,صديق بلول,سيف الاسلام,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,sharif74,sonstar,علاء الدين حمزة,عليش الهادي,عمر سعيد,عاطف الشيخ,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبداللطيف,عبداللطيف سويكت,عجب ميدوب,عشقي المريخ ويونايتد,ود الرياض
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*شدو حيلكم ياشباب باقي عشرة دقايق بس 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*دخول علاء الدين يوسف
                        	*

----------


## gamryassen

*منصورين يشباب بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*ره رقم الاخ دكتور عثمان هو في المبارة هسي0023482417414
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي واري وولفز  نصرا مبين يا ناصر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كم الزمن يا شباب 
ركبنا بردن
عاوزين نتفشخر 
ههههههها
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*طمنونا الوضع كيف الجرسه حاصله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*خروج تراوري ودخول عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*خروج تراوري ودخول عنكبة
*

----------


## gamryassen

*تبقي 6 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*باقي 6 دقايق
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الدقيقة 39 والنتيجة 1/ صفر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مش بحقنا 
ههههههههههها 
جلفوط ما ينوم الليلة 
ووووووووب
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*من قبيييييييييييييييل بقولوا باقي ستة دقايق
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الدقايق دي ما بتتحرك؟
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الحمدلله قالوا باقي خمسة
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*الخبر يا اهلنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انزار لي راجي
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اربعة دقايق
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ياااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*باقي تلاتة دقايق
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يلعب بشخصية البطل
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*والله ياشباب من الصباح ماسكانى ام هلا هلا 
مكان ما مشيت ماقدرت اقعد 
ياكافى البلا تقول قاعد لى في شوك 
الباقى كم ياشباب 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*دقيقتين
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*الدقيقه 45
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*أركز يا زول 
افوووو
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*وااااااااااااااااااحدة باقي
*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب ياكريم يا واهب النعم اللهم انعم علي المريخ بالنصر
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

والله ياشباب من الصباح ماسكانى ام هلا هلا 
مكان ما مشيت ماقدرت اقعد 
ياكافى البلا تقول قاعد لى في شوك 
الباقى كم ياشباب 



نفس الشعور انا خسران لي اتصل بس 500ريال علشان اتكلم مع شخص جوة المبارة
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*رمية تماس للمريخ...راجي يخزن الكورة
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*3 دقايق
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*دى خمسة دقائق ابت تكمل
وليد يارب ما بنيه
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الزمن الضائع كم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مباراة للعمر للكابتن راجي عبدالعطي
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اضفة 3 دقايق
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*3 دقايق بدل ضائع
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللهم نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

*حكاية والله
صبر تب م لمينا فيهو
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يدير المباراة وكانها تجري في القلعة الحمراء
*

----------


## gamryassen

*الف مبروك ي شباب نتلاقي في مباره الرد في الاستاد ان شاء الله تعالى
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ضفر بديلا لعبدو جابر صاحب الهدفين والمحتسب منهم واحد
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

أركز يا زول 
افوووو



***************
يا دكتور عندك مسكن للاعصاب البايظه 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ياااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*الحمد لله وحده
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اها يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*خمسين ثانية تفصلنا عن الانتصار باذن الله
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*انتهت
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*النهايه السعيده
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*مبروك مبروك مبروك
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الف مليون مبروووووووووووووك فوز المريخ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اها يا ناس
ايووووووى
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد 
الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*انتهت خلاص
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*الخبر 
اذن عاوزين نصلي بخشوع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مبروك لزعيم الكرة السودانية النصر الغالي
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## المريود

*مبروووك مبرووووك مبرووووك
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*الحمد و الشكر لله ، الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك  ككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهاء المباراة بالفوز الغالي
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
عدد ما خلق الله
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبارك للصفوة النصر المبين 
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*ايووووووى ايووووووي ايوووووووي
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*الف  مبروووووووووووووك فوز المريخ
*

----------


## مامون

*الحمداللة الذي نصرنا مبروووووووووووك الانتصار يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد الحمد لله على الانتصار الغالي المؤزر واللهم آدم نعمة الانتصارات على مريخنا العظيم واحفظها من الزوال مليياااارت مبروك ومزيدا من الانتصارات
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الف الف مبروووووووووك للابطال شكرا لكم لانكم لعبتم بقوة ورجالة 

شكرا علي جعفر شكرا راجي شكرا بخيبت خميس والشكر لجميع باقي الاسود
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب  لك الحمد والشكر على ما انعمت علينا 
مليار التبريكات يا زعماء 
*

----------


## الحريف

*مليااااااااااااار مبروووووووووك للزعيم
الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## osman222

*الحمد لله كثيرا على هذه النعمة و مزيدا من الانتصارات
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*الف مبروك لزعيم الكرة السودانية النصر الغالي
*

----------


## kampbell

*الف   مبروك فوز المريخ فخر البلد ونجم السعد 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الله الله مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*مليون مبروووووووووك
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله  الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد  الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد 
الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله  أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و  لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله  الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد  الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله  أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و  لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله  الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد  الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله  أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و  لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله  الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد  الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله  أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد
*

----------


## Mohamed Mirghani

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*زنطور  ما ينوم
هههههها
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*مبروك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الف الف مبروووكين لكل الصفوة 
المهم الاستعداد للمواجهات المقبلة محليا وافريقيا ونعتبر مباراة اليوم من الماضى ونؤجل الاحتفالات للنهائى الافريقى والمحلى باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*الف الف مبروك مريخنا العظيم وعقبال الكاس
*

----------


## ezzeo

*
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*أنا اليوم في غاية السعادة و الفرح من الجميع لاْنني لأول مرة و مُنذُ تاريخ إنضمامي لهذا المنتدى أفتح بوست لمباراة من مُباريات الزعيم . 
كُنت خائفاً جداً في حالة الهزيمة أن تقولوا علي أنت أكبر كج . 
فالحمدلله الذي جعل النصر حليفنا .
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*خلاص يا ود الجنيد مريت فى الامتحان
من هنا ورايح تفتح لينا كل بوستات مباريات الزعيم الافريقية
منتصرين على طول باذن واحد أحد
*

----------

